# snapper turtle skull



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Snapper skull i finished for a customer. A very unique looking thing!


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

Very cool. Love me some skulls.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cool


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

That looks freaky cool !!!


----------

